# GM to Showcase Mini Electric Car in India



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Car is based on existing model and being co-developed with GM engineers in USA and Bangalore, India.

More...


----------



## rogerd (Feb 22, 2011)

Makes sense. Developing countries are the biggest markets for cars right now. The non-polluting electric models will have many takers in these countries as the market is so huge.


----------

